# Wood Magazine foul up



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Back in the spring, I renewed my subscription to WOOD magazine for two years. They kept sending me renewal notices and finally I got one saying that my subscription had expired. I had sent them a email and a letter with a copy of the receipt printed off the website when I renewed in April. I finally called them, cancelled, and asked for a refund. Question- I want to subscribe to a woodworking magazine. What do you LJ's recommend? I have a couple of book stores close where I can browse through some magazines. Many thanks for your help! FWIW, I consider myself a beginner, one step above a termite.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wood mag would be my first choice, too bad you had that experience with them. Depending on what type of woodworker you are, Shopnotes or Woodsmith are good. Popular Woodworking is another. I subscribe to all of these, but the best info I get right here on LJ's.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Popular Woodworking. I subscribe to a few woodworking mags, and used to subscribe to a bunch of others … Popular Woodworking consistantly has good information on a broad range of woodworking topics.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 for the "best info is here." It is important to be conscious of the purpose of these magazines: To sell advertising. And the advertising is often for stuff that will purportedly make your woodworking better and faster.

This is not to say that the editorial info is not good-some of it is-but seen in the larger picture, one must assess the costs and benefits. Again, it may well be worth your time and money to subscribe.

I am most troubled by the blaring huge type which promises "perfect miters in a weekend" and stuff like that. Those land heavy on product and neglect the fact that the real, deep down, soul satisfying learning takes place in the process.

Some magazines get you there better than others. And some just show you pictures of how to look while you're in the shop.

I will be intrigued to read what our brothers and sisters have to say here. They're all worth serious listening, and thank you for asking the question.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Popular Woodworking, Fine Woodworking, and Shop Notes are my faves.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

I like Woodsmith, simple projects done nicely…


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Woodworker Journal love them to death been with them 4+ years plus they wave a neat website at

www.woodworkersjournal.com


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I like Woodsmith and ShopNotes. Both do NOT rely on advertising of products and I find the content useful and interesting.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I like Woodsmith, Shop Notes, Fine Woodworking. I also enjoy reading This Old House, all though that's more construction than woodworking.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Woodsmith and ShopNotes mags. but would suggest going the bookstore and seeing what is to your liking. Fine woodworking is a good mag. but I find that it tends to go a little beyond what a beginner or novice might be ready for. If your looking for jigs or shop projects I find buying books to be somewhat more informative. Such as The jigs and fixtures bible or Jim Toplin's table saw magic. These tend to be more tutorial in nature. I also joined Popular woodworking's Ezine online mag. and some others have online versions as well. Nothing is as good as the internet in my opinion for instant infomation when needed. If you want to check out shopnotes heres a link. http://www.pcpotato.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=34&func=select&id=17&orderby=2&page=1


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

What Gregn said.
I mentioned in a thread not long ago about mags and their renewal notices. Just about everyone sends these out early and if you aren't careful you end up with 5 years paid up and they still send you a notice you are about to expire.
This has caused me to re-evaluate and drop some subscriptions They don't seem to get a clue, or maybe they have a clue and try to operate off other peoples money. Some of those "renewals" aren't even sent out by the magazine but some billing company.
Whatever you pick,keep an eye on the mailing label which usually has the sub expiration date.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

What *Howie* said.

This stuff chaps my ass.

If you have the time, and the inclination, either write them a letter, send them an e-mail, or-maybe best-try to get some VP on the phone.

It's the "Gimme' as much of your money, as fast as you can" crap that really WILL put me off. I try (TRY) NOT to stand purely on principle, though. If it's a good mag, I want to keep subscribing to it, but I do NOT take that crap without letting them know that … I don't like it.

[rant off ;-)]


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

woodsmith and shopnotes. They are great and a lot less advertising. When I first got started, a freind gave me 2 binders full, they are very detailed, have great techniques and interesting projects.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

These are their marketroids. It would be THESE folks who came up with that "real money-making idea."

I'm going to e-mail them, too. Feel free to copy and paste these addresses, and either point them to THIS thread, or just let them know that … you don't support the business practice.

It's easy: about 60d before my ACTUAL last issue … feel free to ping me, AND make it worth my while. But … starting around issue one …. brrrrrrrrrr.

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've gotten to the point with subscriptions that I'd just as soon buy a CD or DVD with the year's stuff on it. That'd take yards less shelf space, and I could look at it when I wanted, without having to make boxes to hold all that bug fuel.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent … just now:

"Former VP, here, of three NYSE-traded companies.

I'm also a WOOD subscriber, but … like many of these folks:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20751

Find your little revenue enhancement scheme pretty darned distasteful.

We're woodworkers. Our stock in trade is quite flammable. Wanna' see the word get around … LIKE wildfire ?

Keep this practice up.

Wanna' retain subscribers and attract new ones ?

Tell me how it's being fixed, and when.

I belong to most of the forums. I'd LIKE to post a satisfactory answer on each of them.

Meaning: I'd like to know that you've evaluated this policy, and have decided that it may NOT be in the long-term best interests of your organization.

All the best….
Neil Brooks"


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*AtomJack*: smart.

But … it … um … denies you the infinite value of … um …. er … bathroom reading material.

And please … whether you do or don't … PLEASE don't tell me you take your laptop into the lav with you.

Please ?

;-)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Naw, NBeener, my books are still paper…or I use the newspaper, for double-dooty.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL !

I forgot about books. Yeah. They were cool, too, weren't they ?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I like Shopnotes. However, I pick up the old issues at yard sales and flea markets anytime I see them. I have many reasons for this.
They are cheaper.
I don't have to deal with subscriptions anymore.
I have found that these old mags have pretty much the same info (if we're talking about the useful info) as the new mags. Most times, the new mags are just rehashes of old techniques.

Besides, so many different mags keep sending me mags that I keep plenty of reading material. The bad thing is, I didn't subscribe to ANY of them. I get the mag. I write on the renewal notice that I did not order it and send it back. The next month, I get another issue. I've given up and just throw them in with the rest of the bathroom reading material. I quite worrying about it.

Oh, and NBeener, what's wrong with carrying the laptop in the reading room with you? It's easy to build a laptop stand that extends over the toilet. I think I coud market those.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Finewoodworking


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Anybody know where to get a Sears & Roebuck catalog? I don't need reading material, I just need to reduce to cost of TP. Recycle, recycle, recycle…..And don't you dare touch my wood mags…


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

This is the exact same reason I cancelled my subscription. I now have Fine Woodworking and Woodcraft as the only ones left I get. All of the others have fallen by the wayside of WOOD


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

After years of recieving all types of magazines, the only one I still subscribe to is Fine Woodworking.

Some of the projects are above my skill level, but if we don't see them, we may not try something new or it give you a new idea on something else.

If I learn one thing from each issue, and can remember it and learn from it, I think the subscription is worth it.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Because of being pretty much unemployed for two years, I had to let my subscriptions run out. But, American Woodworker came to the rescue, offered one year for $10, I couldn't resist. American Woodworker is also a good magazine. I like this one as much as I did WOOD magazine.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

To all Lj"s, many thanks for sharing your experiences and "reviews" of different magazines. I plan on viisting our local Books-A-Million store and checking out the magazine rack. Rather than subscribing, I just might pick-and-choose individual magazines based on the articles of a particular issue.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Wonder if the mag people ever read things like this? Knowing that this is just one website with lots of readers,just think of all the websites there are and the number that feel the same way about the subs.
Like I said before, they need to get a clue.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I subscribe to Shopnotes, Woodsmith, Popular Woodworking and Wood Magazine. But one of my favorites is Fine Woodworking, which I do not subscribe to. instead I pay a few bucks a month to get access to the members section of their website which allows me to read the current issue online AND a nearly complete selection of past years articles in PDF format which can also be saved to my PC.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I dropped WOOD because the renewal was about $12/year. Too much.
Got American Woodworker because it was about $10.
Then I got an offer from WOOD that made it $8/year. Ordered online to get an extra issue.
There was a notice that my order didn't go thru because of an address mismatch on my credit card.
So I put it in a different card.
2 days later I check and see that both went through so I was going to call subscription to cancel one and I noticed that my subscription was now for 8 years. That made it $6/year.
I can't buy TP at that price. LOL.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

While we are ranting, I got a pet peeve as well. I subscribe to Finewoodworking and Popular Woodworking and signed up for PW's online ezine tips etc. Now my email gets clogged with subscription offers from the same magazine I am subscribed to. You would think they might cross-check their mail lists with their email addresses or something.

+1 on the Shop Notes. I read it in the bookstore and liked it alot. Plan to subscribe. Nice to have good content without all the advertizing.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Toilet paper? Find a farm that raises lots of corn!


----------

